# Euro/Altezza Taillights for S13



## DuStack (Feb 4, 2004)

Question for all the s13 owners, or others if they know. I'm looking to throw some altezza style taillights on my '89 240sx Coupe. I've done alot of research and only seen a couple of cars that have them. I was once told that you could use Acura Integra taillights, but I don't remember if it's the 90-93 Integra, or the 94-97 Integra. I've looked at pictures and they are all similar. Has anyone installed these or know anything about them?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

*sigh*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omfg.. n00b!!!!!!!!! STFU and stop posting!!!!!!!!!

wow.. one of THE worst nub questions of all times.. asking for sr20 info and rb26 swaps wan't too bad..i'll go as far as asking for skyline conversions.. but this one wins the "nubbest of the nubbest" award.. fuggin ALTEZZAS????!!!!!!! ROFLAMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

come on ....i think your holding back....this one deserves it....try again vspec

make this a contest....who can flame the newbie best! i am just the producer, i shall not participate in any events :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol i feel that i've been flaming a bit too much lately. if dustack keeps the fire going, it might get bigger.. denno


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think I'll send this off to cosmetics, as this is obviously not the place to ask this question and not get flamed.

On the other hand, wait until samo sees the title.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, I'll leave the title alone since he wrote Euro/Altezza. They're not Euro, by the way.

If the 'Teg lights fit, I'm willing to bet they're off the 2nd gen. Wouldn't guess they just bolt on.

'Tezzas are certainly not my style, but do what makes you happy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

be glad that they dont make euros for the s13...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They do actually make Euros for the S13, they're just identical to the ones sold in the US. Just like S14 Euro tails are identical to the US-spec S14 tails.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Just for the record:

Euro Taillight:









Not Euro Taillight:









Euro Taillight:









Not Euro Taillight:









Euro Taillight:









Not Euro Taillight:









Any questions?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh ok :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the newer euro tails that they have.


----------



## DuStack (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thanks for the roasting fellas...*

True as it may be. I am a newbie to the nissan forums, but not a newbie to the 240sx. I've had mine for a couple of years and done a bunch of diffferent mods. But as I look at all your posts, all you guys have done is rip on me... and yet no one has answered the original question. I know they are called Altezzas, by the way, but the term Euro has been tagged to them as well, just like when you can get Euro gauges, I've heard the term Euro taillights before. As dumb as that is. I put that in the title in case someone went by that.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this is a very bad question. you want euro/altezza tails, get a f*cking honda. that's where they belong. the 240 is not a car to be riced out.


----------



## DuStack (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you kidding? I f*cking hate Hondas. Racing in a honda is like the special olympics, even if you win, your still retarded.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> this is a very bad question. you want euro/altezza tails, get a f*cking honda. that's where they belong. the 240 is not a car to be riced out.


I thought they belonged on the Toyota Altezza? 

Anyway to asnwer your question, I think the style you are looking for is the 2nd gen Integras, I cant remember the years right now. I would say maybe look around g2ic.com and see if that is the same.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

and the 2nd gen Teg lights will not just bolt on. It will take some body work.

The term "Euro" was coined by some lame N.American company trying to sell crappy products as something they are not....


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

racing when you have altezzas and a over sized ricer spoiler makes you retarded as well


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Honda bashing = locked thread.


----------

